# How to embroider on cashmere?



## trademark (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi all, newbie here. I have never embroidered on cashmere and wondered what are the best techniques for this. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Depending on the looseness of the knit you may need to embroider a low density fill in the same color as the cashmere before embroidering your design.


----------

